# Neuanfang auf Hordenseite !



## Nirium (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Buffed-Community !

Wie der Titel schon sagt, wollen ein Freund und ich Leute , für einen Neuanfang suchen. Wir wollen auf Hordenseite spielen, weil wir genug von der Allianz haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Gesucht sind nette Leute, mit denen man einfach den Spaß an dem Spiel wiederfinden kann. Unsere Ziele sind, vor dem Addon, noch soviel von WoW zu sehen, den Content zu "erkunden" (auch wenn es nicht mehr viel sein wird). Also nochmal zusammengefasst:

- Nette erfahrene Spieler erwünscht
- Horden Seite
- Realm wird zusammen entschieden
- Keine Egoisten oder Leute die dies als twinken ansehen ! Wir wollen diesen Neuanfang ernsthaft starten !

Wir hoffen auf viel Resonanz ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen , Nirium


----------



## SOB22 (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Nirium,

habe dir mal ein paar Fragen per PM geschickt, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Nirium (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Tim,

Antwort geschrieben !Ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Fragen.

gogo da sind doch bestimmt mehr interessiert !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rush Hour (12. Mai 2008)

wo wann und wer speilt was xD


----------



## Nirium (12. Mai 2008)

Sind mittlerweile 3 und ein Interessent ! Gogo melden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nirium (12. Mai 2008)

Rush schrieb:


> wo wann und wer speilt was xD



Haben uns per Pm unterhalten deshalb ^^


----------



## Rush Hour (12. Mai 2008)

need irgendwas zum konaktieren


----------



## Nirium (12. Mai 2008)

Mittlerweile 4 Leute und 1 Interessent !!  Wer noch Lust hat oder Fragen hat kanns in den Thread schreiben oder mir ne Pm schicken!


----------



## Nuinn (13. Mai 2008)

Nirium schrieb:


> Mittlerweile 4 Leute und 1 Interessent !!  Wer noch Lust hat oder Fragen hat kanns in den Thread schreiben oder mir ne Pm schicken!


Hi Leutz,

hab ihr euch bezüglich des Server schon entschieden?

Ich habe ein 70er Priester und ein 30er Hexer auf Blackmoor.
Bisher habe ich mich aber immer nur alleine durchgeschlagen und kaum Erfahrungen in Inis gesammelt.

Würde gerne auch einen Neuanfang im Gilden- oder festen Gruppenrahmen starten.

Gruß

Nuinn


----------



## ReNaMoN (13. Mai 2008)

Nehmt ihr nur Wiedereinsteiger oder würdet ihr auch einen Anfänger wie mich aufnehmen?
Ich habe zwar nicht ganz soviel Erfahrung aber jeder hat mal angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ReNa


----------



## Thoryia (13. Mai 2008)

Das gab es jetzt schon soooooooo oft und ging immer in die Hose. Hab 2 oder 3 mal mitgemacht, jedes mal aufs neue ein Reinfall und sinnlos Zeit verschwendet.
Lohnt in der Regel nur für Leute die WIRKLICH neu mit WoW anfangen, alle anderen sind nicht voll dabei da auf altem Server weiter gespielt wird und daran zerbricht es dann immer. Sobald neue und alte Leute zusammen kommen, ist der Interessen Konflikt auch da, weil neue Leute Null Ahnung haben, sie wollen eben alles erkunden und kennen nix. Leveln also im Schnitt halb so schnell.
Dann kommt noch das natürlich keine Erfahrung da ist, was Langspieler die von der Idee auch angezogen wurden wieder ärgert usw. wenn in den ersten Instanzen Wipes im 5 Minuten Takt an der Tagesordnung sind.

Das alles unter einem Hut zu bekommen klappt nur schwer/nicht.


----------



## Nirium (14. Mai 2008)

Wir nehmen jeden auf. Zum Server : Wir haben uns für Malygos entschieden, weil wir einen PvE Server wollten und dies der einzige war, der nicht überfüllt aber auch nicht leer war. Ich werde mir heute noch dort einen Char erstellen. Den Namen gebe ich im Forum bekannt und ihr könnt mich dann ingame anwhispern.
Mittlerweile sind nwir ja doch einige !


----------



## Nirium (14. Mai 2008)

Wer welche Klasse spielt ist natürlich egal, spielt die Klasse, die euch am meisten Spaß macht !!!


----------



## Nirium (14. Mai 2008)

Mein Charakter : Blutelf Magierin, Name : Caith

6 Leute und ein Interessent !


----------



## Nuinn (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich bin dabei.

Mein Charakter : Blutelf Priester, Name : Nuin

@Nirium: Wann bist du denn immer on?

Gruß


----------

